

Ask HN: Cannot find a website where you could hire sysadmins short term - junto

I recently saw a cool website on HN where you could hire sysadmins for small bits of work. HN Search is failing me. I can&#x27;t seem to find it anymore. Can anyone remember what it was?
======
stevekemp
Today I wrote about something similar:

[http://blog.steve.org.uk/it_is_unfortunate_that_many_compani...](http://blog.steve.org.uk/it_is_unfortunate_that_many_companies_need_the_same_sysadmin_jobs_carried_out.html)

If you did (re)find the site please do post it as a comment. I like the idea
of remote-sysadmin, and did ponder the value of advertising myself for it, but
I couldn't quite believe there would be a regular market for it.

------
afaqurk
I did not see that but if you find it, please post it here. I'd like to know
as well.

~~~
junto
Yep, it looks really cool. I forgot to bookmark it. It looks like it was a
curated list of sysadmins that you could hire for short term min projects but
also retainers as well too I think.

I need to move a WordPress blog from Hostgator to a VPS, but I'm not too hot
on setting that all up. I can follow the Digital Ocean community guides ok,
but I'm worried I'm missing something. Better to have someone who knows what
they are doing. I don't trust people on odesk or elance.

~~~
k3oni
Didn't see the website but give me a shout if you want and i'll try to help
you depending on your requirements :).

Btw. why would you trust more someone on a website or HN over someone on Odesk
or Freelance?

~~~
junto
I tend to look at HNer comment history. You can usually tell quite quickly if
someone seems sound or not.

I also don't like the ODesk / freelancer sign up process (credit cards etc).

~~~
k3oni
I see and yes that works for HN but i doubt it will work for most of the other
sites then. Buy me a .lb of coffee and i'll move your blog :)

